# For the sidewalk



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd say my Honda blower could do that.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

Sweet Video


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a couple spare 440 big blocks in the garage waiting for a project!


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

looked like fun


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope no one left a shopping cart in the pile.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

heres another with the good ol' detroit sound


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Were the dashboard fans an option for clearing those leftover piles in July?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice! Wonder what that thing costs new??


----------

